# Anyone into photography?



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'm somewhat new to photography, but loving it. I currently use a Canon Rebel XT with either the kit lens, a canon 50mm f/1.8, or a sigma 70-300mm.

Here's some pictures I've taken so far: http://flickr.com/photos/erik337 but I've got lots more.

Anyone else into photography? Anyone else have a flickr account?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My wife is in it. I bought her a Nikon D-70 to start with. She has taken some Amazing pictures too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy cow Erik those are some fantastic pictures!!! I love them all but the one of the above ground casket is very moving. WOW you should submit some of those to magazines. :cheers:


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

*RE: Photography*

I love macro photography! you have some very nice pics might I add. I like the ones of the bacardi mask. Heres some macro... sorry for whoring

Piece of coal









Crazy lizard i found in CA









70's wallpaper in bathroom of ex-CIA safehouse









dried rose









coke









choppahs 









agriculture


















pinecone









spinners









street after rain









moss









photoshop fun 









guitar


















gator









more agriculture


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Both of you, very nice pics, now Ill have to find some of my wifes stuff!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

those are all great pictures i cant wait to get a new camera. what would you guys recomend??? nice agriculture... the last one looks very very fresh


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

them are some good pics 


Crazy lizard i found in CA 

Here's a Toad thats not really a toad at all! The Phrynosoma, or Horned Lizards, have also been referred to as Horned Toads, Horny Toads, and even Horned Frogs. This is not because it is related to frogs, but rather because it has a face which looks a lot like that of a toad, and because it has a short and wide body.
Horned Lizards protect themselves in a variety of ways. Their body is spikey and flat, so when started they usually will flatten out and sit really still so as to hopefully not be seen. If this doesnt work, they have also been known to inflate their body and hiss a lot, and in extreme cases, they can even squirt blood from their eyeballs to attack predators! In the 100th Anniversary Edition of Ripley's Believe It or Not!, Reptiles Lizards and Prehistoric Beasts, published in 1994, it states that Horned Lizards can squirt blood from their eye as far as 5 feet! 
***BLEACHHH!!!*** Now, THAT sure sounds YUCKY! 

be carful what you pick up eh . 

as for the farm crops wow thats all I got to say .


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

texpitbull2 said:


> them are some good pics
> 
> Crazy lizard i found in CA
> 
> ...


Why thank you! a horny toad thats right now i remember the name of it. good thing it didnt shoot blood in that pic i was pretty close. but he wasnt the only cool thing i found in CA. My boy in hollywood happened to be neighbors with rohan marley. i didnt believe him until he showed me the yellow diablo double parked in two handicapped spots in the garage. the license plate said tufgong. rohan owns the tuff gong clothing line...but yeah this was right when the latest x men came out last summer so my friend, rohan, his kids, and myself went to see it. cool dude! very farmer friendly.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have alot of my pictuers on the computer yet as my old laptop fell and broke I haven't felt like loading the software and the pictures on to this one. But here are a few I took a few weeks ago








Neil playing hide and seak. He usually usesa small tree but today it was the fence post. Goof guy.








Mikado's eye. I never get tired of looking at his eyes they say so much.








This is Rhiannon's eye she is my sisters horse. She is still so scared of everything and we have had her for 4 yrs. Her other owners would keep her in shackles and beat her. She still doesn't like to be touched so she just kinda meanders around the pasture.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

i love the closeup eye shots


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. I thought think the eye is so mysterious that it was a good subject.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This is Honda, Cheyennes horse taken by my wife.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

agriculture... lmao


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice shot of Honda!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are all great photos!


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Those are some real good pictures. I wish you guys can take some of Chica*


----------

